# Rotala rotundifolia "green" VS Rotala sp. "green"



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Rotala rotundifolia "Green".









Rotala sp. "Green".


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Environmental conditions perhaps. 

Most curl upwards under good conditions, not so much under poorer growth.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The top picture is one of Amano's tanks. So is it under some kind of deficiency? Lower light levels that cause the downward curl?


----------

